# MehrForellenRute



## snoekbaars (16. Juli 2004)

*MehrForellen(Fliegen)Rute*

Moin zusammen!!


---------------------- LISTE ANFANG ----------------------
Hallo |wavey: ,

*Echo*
Classic #7 9'
- Gnilftz
mit Rolle(n) Vision XLA 8/9
mit Leine(n) Wulff Triangel BassTaper WF8F
und Getüddel Scierra Salmon Expert
- Dorschdiggler
mit Rolle(n) Scierra Traxion 7/9


*Fenwick*
HMXF #8 9' 
- Steffen60431
mit Rolle(n) Scientific Anglers System2 8/9
mit Leine(n) Wulff Triangel BassTaper WF9F


*G.Loomis*
Nautikos #7 9'
- Gnilftz
mit Rolle(n) Vision XLA 8/9
mit Leine(n) Wulff Triangel BassTaper WF8F
und Getüddel Scierra Salmon Expert
Nautikos #8 9'
- truttadad
mit Rolle(n) Scientific Anglers System2 89L
mit Leine(n) Wulff BassTaper WF8F
und Getüddel Vision Polyleader Seatrout
Trilogy ´#8 10'
- Maddin
mit Rolle(n) Vision XLA 89
mit Leine(n) Wulff Triangel BassTaper WF8F
und Getüddel Polyleader Scierra Salmon Expert
3,6m; Backing
GL3 #8 9'
-Ace
mit Rolle(n) Vision Extreme 7/9
mit Leine(n) Wulff Triangel BassTaper WF9F
Guideline PounchPro WF8F
und Getüddel 150m 20lbs. Airflo Backing und Polyleader
Scierra Salmon Expert 3,6m - PitzenbauerRing(chen) -
50cm FluoCarbon
-mutz
mit Rolle(n) Compo 69
mit Leine(n) Orvis Wonderline WF8 clear sink tip
GL3 #8 10'
- Truttafriend
mit Rolle(n) Loop Evotec 6nine
Scientific Anglers System2 89L 
mit Leine(n) Wulff BassTaper WF9F
Vision Extreme Distance WF8F
und Getüddel Vision Polyleader Seatrout
Cross Current #8 10'
- Truttafriend
mit Rolle(n) Loop Evotec 6nine
Scientific Anglers System2 89L 
mit Leine(n) Wulff BassTaper WF9F
Vision Extreme Distance WF8F
und Getüddel Vision Polyleader Seatrout


*Greys** of Alnwick* (Tochterfirma von Hardy)
GRX # 6/7, 9'6" 3tlg.
-Gnilftz
mit Leine(n) Wulff Triangle BassTaper WF6F
Wulff Triangle BassTaper WF7F
GRX #7/8 9'6" 
- Dorschdiggler
mit Rolle(n) Okuma Airstream 7/9
mit Leine(n) Scierra PPT WF8F
Wulff BassTaper BA8F
Wulff BassTaper BA9F
Greys RocketTaper WF9F
Fenwick SteelheadTaper WF9F/S
Scierra Hywel Morgan EDP WF8F
- Gnilftz
mit Rolle(n) Vision XLA 8/9
mit Leine(n) Wulff Triangle BassTaper WF8F
Scierra Hywel Morgan EDP WF8F
und Getüddel Scierra Salmon Expert 3,6 und Salmon 2,7
- Rausreißer
mit Rolle(n) Vosseler DC4 (aber Standart-Spule, kein LA)
mit Leine(n) Wulff Triangle BassTaper WF8F
und Getüddel Vision Polyleader Seatrout
GRX #7/8 10'
- Ace
mit Rolle(n) Vision Extreme 7/9
mit Leine(n) Wulff Triangel BassTaper WF9F
Guideline PounchPro WF8F
und Getüddel 150m 20lbs. Airflo Backing und Polyleader
Scierra Salmon Expert 3,6m - PitzenbauerRing(chen) -
50cm FluoCarbon
Platinum X #7 9'6"
-Herling
mit Rolle(n) Loop Featherweight 5-8
mit Leine(n) Cortland 444 SL Seatrout Distance #7
und Getüddel Riverge FluorocarbonVorfach 12 ft. und 0,25er Stroft Tippet


*Guideline*
LPXe Zweihand #7/8 12'6" 3tlg.
- htp55
mit Rolle(n) Orvis Battenkill LA 9/10
mit Leine(n) Loop Schußkopf ST10F (auf 22g. gekürzt)
LeCie #8 10'
- Dorschdiggler
mit Rolle(n) Scierra Traxion 7/9


*Hardy*
Superlight #7-8 9'6"
- Truttafriend
mit Rolle(n) Loop Evotec 6nine
Scientific Anglers System2 89L 
mit Leine(n) Wulff BassTaper WF9F
Vision Extreme Distance WF8F
und Getüddel Vision Polyleader Seatrout
Richard Walker #9 9'
- truttadad
mit Rolle(n) Scientific Anglers System2 89L
mit Leine(n) Wulff BassTaper WF8F
und Getüddel Vision Polyleader Seatrout


*Lamiglas*
9'6" 2tlg.
- jebe
mit Rolle(n) Okuma Infinity 8/9
mit Leine(n) LOOP WF10F


*LOOP*
Black Line Zweihand #8/9 12'4" 3tlg.
- gofishing
mit Rolle(n) Scierra XDA 911l
mit Leine(n) LOOP Schußköpfe I/F/S #9
und Getüddel 32er RunningLine und 50lbs. GelSpun
Backing
Black Line #7 9'
- Truttafriend
mit Rolle(n) Loop Evotec 6nine
Scientific Anglers System2 89L 
mit Leine(n) Wulff BassTaper WF9F
Vision Extreme Distance WF8F
und Getüddel Vision Polyleader Seatrout
Grey Line #7 9'6" #7
-Angelmann
mit Rolle(n) LOOP Evotech 69
mit Leine(n) LOOP Optistream WF7F
und Getüddel Scierra Polyleader


*Orvis*
Silver Label #8 4tlg.
- gofishing
mit Rolle(n) Vision Extreme 79
mit Leine(n) LOOP Schußkopf #9
und Getüddel 32er RunningLine und 30lbs. Backing
Trident TL #8 9' 4tlg.
-NordlichtSG
mit Rolle(n) Orvis Battenkill LA V
mit Leine(n) Sage Performance Taper WF9F


*Powell *(na endlich, ich dachte schon die Marke fischt hier gar niemand)
Signature #7/8 9'6"
- Schillerlockemit Rolle(n) Redington AL 7/8
mit Leine(n) Guideline Highwater #7
Scierra Avalange #7


*Redington*
Redline #7-8 9'6" 2tlg
- Karsten_Berlin
mit Rolle(n) Slate LA #7-9
mit Leine(n) Hywel Morgan EDP WF8F
Redline #7-8 10' 3tlg
- Karsten_Berlin
mit Rolle(n) Slate LA #7-9
mit Leine(n) Teeny T300

*RST*
M1 #7-8 10'
- AndreasG
mit Rolle(n) Vosseler DC4
mit Leine(n) Wulff Triangel BassTaper #9
und Getüddel Polyleader Salmon Expert 3,6m
Impuls #7-8 9'
- Truttafriend
mit Rolle(n) Loop Evotec 6nine
Scientific Anglers System2 89L 
mit Leine(n) Wulff BassTaper WF9F
Vision Extreme Distance WF8F
und Getüddel Vision Polyleader Seatrout
- truttadad
mit Rolle(n) Scientific Anglers System2 89L
mit Leine(n) Wulff BassTaper WF8F
und Getüddel Vision Polyleader Seatrout


*Sage*
SP #8 9'6"
-fischer-man1
mit Leine(n) Guideline PounchPro WF8F
- Angelmann
mit Rolle(n) LOOP Evotech 69
mit Leine(n) Loop Schußköpfe #8 eingekürzt, floating, slow-intermediate und intermediate + grüne Runningline LOOP
und Getüddel Scierra Polyleader
SP+ #8 3tlg.
- campbell
mit Rolle(n) Steelfin Vario 6
Henschel Black and Silver No.1
mit Leine(n) LOOP Schußkopf #9 gekürzt
Orvis Schußkopf #9 gekürzt
und Getüddel LOOP oder Sawada RunningLine
XP # 6 9'6"
-fisher-man1
mit Leine(n) Scierra EDP WF6F
XP #7 9' 2tlg.
- htp55
mit Rolle(n) Orvis Battenkill LA 9/10
mit Leine(n) Cortland 444 WF7F
Cortland Schußkopf ST7I
XP #8 9' 4tlg.
-chrissi
mit Rolle(n) Lamson Velocity
RPL # 6 9'
- Gray Ghost
mit Getüddel Vorfach aus 4 Teilen Orvis Super Strong
RPL #7 9'
- Schleuse
mit Rolle(n) Okuma Airstream 7/9
mit Leine(n) Wulff Triangle BassTaper WF8F
und Getüddel Scierra Polyleader Salmon
RPL #8 4tlg.
- campbell
mit Rolle(n) Steelfin Vario 6
Henschel Black and Silver No.1
mit Leine(n) LOOP Schußkopf #9 gekürzt
Orvis Schußkopf #9 gekürzt
und Getüddel LOOP oder Sawada RunningLine
RPL+ #7 9'6"
- Gray Ghost
mit Leine(n) Selbstspleißung aus Loop Runningline/Shakespeare Glider #9
Selbstspleißung aus Loop Runningline/Loop LCE #9
mit Getüddel Vorfach aus 4 Teilen Orvis Super Strong
RPL + #9 9'6"
- Schillerlocke
mit Rolle(n) Redington AL 9/10
Loop Traditional 2W
mit Leine(n) Guideline PounchPro #9
Lee Wulff Triangel Taper #9
RPLXi #8 9'
- vagabond82
mit Rolle(n) Scientific Anglers System2 89L
Marryat CMR 78
mit Leine(n) Scientific Angler Clear Wet Tip WF9F/S
Teeny Dave Whitlock BassLine WF9F
LOOP Schußköpfe #8 23g. F/I
RPLXi #8 9'6" 3tlg.
-NordlichtSG
mit Rolle(n) Orvis Battenkill LA V
mit Leine(n) Orvis Wonderline Intermediate WF9F
VPS # 6 9' 2tlg.
- grieme
mit Rolle(n) CompO Reel 6/8
RT Dynadisc 6/7, 7/8
mit Leine(n) Loop LD WF-7 F
Scierra XDA WF-6 F
div. Schußköpfe
Xi2 # 6 9' 4tlg.
-snoekbaars
mit Rolle(n) Loop Evotec CLW 5-8
mit Leine(n) Guideline PounchPro WF6F
Wulff Triangle BassTaper WF7F
Schußköpfe Loop LCE schwimmend und Guideline Ace intermediate in Klasse 7
Xi2 #8 9' 4tlg.
-snoekbaars
mit Rolle(n) Vosseler DC4
Vision 3Zone
mit Leine(n) Guideline PounchPro WF8F
diverse Orvis Schußköpfe #9 leicht gekürzt

*Scierra*
HM2 Saltwater #8 9'6"
- vaddy
mit Rolle(n) FlyLogic Optimum 789
mit Leine(n) Teeny Longshot
Scierra XDA ClearHead
- Zotti
mit Rolle(n) Vosseler DC 4
Scientific Anglers System2 78L
mit Leine(n) Wulff Triangle BassTaper WF9F
Vision Extreme Distance WF8F
und Getüddel Vision Polyleader Seatrout
Ti+ #7 10' 4tlg.
- htp55
mit Rolle(n) Waterworks ULA F3X
mit Leine(n) Cortland 444 WF7F
Orvis Schußkopf ST8F
Cortland Schußkopf ST7I
Ti+ #8 10'
- Windmaster
mit Rolle(n) Vision 3 Zone 6/9
mit Leine(n) Scientific Anglers 3M Windmaster WF9F
oder Hywel Morgan EDP WF8F
HM2 #9 12'9'' Zweihand, 6-tlg.
- grieme
mit Rolle(n) RT Dynadisc 11/12
mit Leine(n) Schußköpfe


*Scott*
Eclipse #8 9'
-drachel (Wind- und Tiefwasserkombi)
mit Rolle(n) Redington ML 7/8 
mit Leine(n) Cortland 444 SL WF8F/I + ~180m Backing
G-series #8 9'
-drachel (RauheSeekombi)
mit Rolle(n) Steelfin Vario 10 mit 
mit Leine(n) Cortland 444 WF8I + ~250m Backing
SCLS #10 9'
-drachel (Extremwindkombi)
mit Rolle(n) Steelfin Vario 10 mit ~250m backing
mit Leine(n) Wulff Triangle BassTaper WF10F


*Snowbee*
Prestige II #8 9'6'' 4-tlg.
- grieme
mit Rolle(n): CompO Reel 6/8
RT Dynadisc 6/7, 7/8
mit Leine(n): Scierra XDA WF8F/I
Teeny Standard WF8F
div. Schußköpfe


*Steelfin*
Trinity # 6 9'
-drachel (Badewannenwetterkombi)
mit Rolle(n) Steelfin Vario 6/9
mit Leine(n) Steelfin WF6F + 200m Backing
Trinity #8-9 9'6"
-stephan_81
mit Rolle(n) Okuma Airframe
mit Leine(n) Steelfin XXD
-drachel (Windkombi)
mit Rolle(n) Steelfin Vario 8
mit Leine(n) Steelfin WF8F + 200m Backing


*TFO*
TiCr #7 9' 3-tlg.
- grieme
mit Rolle(n): CompO Reel 6/8
RT Dynadisc 6/7, 7/8
mit Leine(n): Scierra XDA WF-8 F/I
Teeny Standard WF-8 F
Loop LD WF-7 F
div. Schußköpfe


*Thomas & Thomas*
Horizon #7
- Blauortsand
mit Rolle(n) Guideline Backwinder
mit Leine(n) Guideline PounchPro WF7F
Horizon #8 4tlg.
- marioschreiber
mit Rolle(n) Orvis Battenkill LA
mit Leine(n) Guideline PounchPro WF8F
Wulff Triangle BassTaper WF10F(!)
und Getüddel Polyleader Airflow/Scierra Salmon Expert
(3,6m)
HS #8 9'
-Krzysztof Grzybow
mit Rolle Vosseler DC 7/8
mit Leine(n) Guideline Pounchpr WF8F
Hywel Morgan EDP WF8F
Vector #7 9'
-Mefo
mit Rolle(n) 3Zone
mit Leine(n) Wulff Triangle Bass Taper WF8F
und Getüddel Airflo Polyleader
Vector #? 8'6" Eigenbau
-Mefo
mit Rolle(n) 3Zone
mit Leine(n) Wulff Triangle Bass Taper WF8F
und Getüddel Airflo Polyleader


*Vision*
3Zone #8 9'
- Zotti
mit Rolle(n) Vosseler DC 4
Scientific Anglers System2 78L
mit Leine(n) Wulff Triangle BassTaper WF9F
Vision Extreme Distance WF8F
und Getüddel Vision Polyleader Seatrout
-dorschdiggler
mit Rolle(n) Scierra Traxion 7/9
mit Leine(n) Guideline Bullet #8


Extreme Saltwater VXS #8 9' 3tlg.
- Findling
mit Rolle(n) Vision Extreme 7-9
mit Leine(n) Guideline PounchPro WF8F
GTFour #8 9'
-gofishing
mit Rolle(n) Vision Extrem 79
mit Leine(n) Guideline PounchPro WF8F
HDG #7/8 9'
- Dorschdiggler
mit Rolle(n) Okuma Airstream 7/9
mit Leine(n) Scierra PPT WF8F
Wulff BassTaper BA8F
Wulff BassTaper BA9F
Greys RocketTaper WF9F
Fenwick SteelheadTaper WF9F/S
Scierra Hywel Morgan EDP WF8F


---------------------- LISTE ENDE ----------------------



Ursprüngliche Nachricht:



Ich hab da mal wieder so'n Spleen.

In den nächsten Monaten wollte ich mir eventuell, sofern die Kohle reicht, ein neues Meerforellenrütchen zulegen.
Es ist nicht so, dass ich keine 7er, 8er oder 9er Rute habe, aber ich hab ja noch nie auf Silberbarren gefischt.
Werfen kann ich an sich ganz gut, weil ich früher viel am Rhein auf Hecht, Barsch und Zander gestreamert habe. Das ist auch so'n bisschen wie Lachs- und Meerforellenfischen .. Wind, viele Würfe, viel Wasser und nicht unbedingt Massenfänge.
Ich denke mal was wirklich wichtig ist, ist RICHTIG weit damit werfen zu können.
Also ... was benutzt IHR für ne Rute in welcher Klasse ... in Verbindung mit welcher Leine(nklasse)??

Ich hab da schon mal in diversen einschlägigen Katalogen geblättert.
Kennt/habt ihr die:

Hardy,
RST M5 SLE,
Sage TCR,
Thomas&Thomas Horizon,
Winston

... und könnt was dazu sagen?

Besten Dank vorab

Ralph -


----------



## Nordangler (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Hi
Schau doch einfach hier rein.
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=28177

Dort haben die hiesigen Mefoangler ihre Ruten und Rollen verewigt.
Vieleicht findest du so besser deine passende Rute.

Sven


----------



## elefant (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Genau Das wollte ich auch posten.....
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/showthread.php?t=28177


----------



## snoekbaars (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Ja ... ne, is klar ...
 ... also wenn ich mich nichtt allzusehr täusche sind im ersten Posting des Threads alle Geräte aufgelistet, gelle?
 Da brauche ich dann doch nicht wirklich alle Seiten duchzudrehen um nach FLIEGENRUTEN zu schauen, oder?
 Dann sind die nämlich nicht drin.


----------



## snoekbaars (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Äh ... trotzdem dankeschön soweit!!


----------



## snoekbaars (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Falls es Jemanden interessiert, gewünscht ist/wird, und es das so noch nicht geben sollte (Auflistung empfohlener Ruten/Rollen/Leinenkombinationen fürs Fliegenfischen auf Meerforelle) würde ich mich hiermit anbieten eine Vergleichbare Liste wie Mario sie für's Spinnfischen pflegt aufzubauen und ebenso vollständig zu halten.

 Einzige kleine Einschränkung ist, dass ich voraussichtlich die nächsten zwei Wochen nicht online werde sein können. Aber das Board verliert ja nix.


----------



## Truttafriend (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Find ich ein gute Idee Ralph #h

Ich würde die Datenbank dann wieder oben im Forum festnageln. Frage ist ob ihr es lieber im Fliegenfischen oder im Mefoforum habt. Das überlaß ich euch/dir.


----------



## marioschreiber (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*



			
				snoekbaars schrieb:
			
		

> Falls es Jemanden interessiert, gewünscht ist/wird, und es das so noch nicht geben sollte (Auflistung empfohlener Ruten/Rollen/Leinenkombinationen fürs Fliegenfischen auf Meerforelle) würde ich mich hiermit anbieten eine Vergleichbare Liste wie Mario sie für's Spinnfischen pflegt aufzubauen und ebenso vollständig zu halten.



Na denn mach mal 

Rute : Thomas & Thomas "Horizon" #8 4teilig
Rolle : Orvis Battenkill LA
Schnur : Guidline PounchPro # WF8F / Lee Wulff Triangle Bassline # WF10F (!)
Vorfach : Polyleader Scierra Salmon Expert 3,6m / Airflow Polyleader 

Die Rute ist ein Traum! Sehr filigran, aber Power ohne Ende (10er Bassline).
Die Teilung und das Rutenrohr sorgen dafür das man sie immer im Rucksack dabei haben kann.


----------



## marioschreiber (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Ich denke im "Fliegenfischen" ist das besser aufgehoben.
Gibt ja noch mehr Fischarten denen man mit der Fliege nachstellen kann 
Ausserdem soll Ralph ja was zu tun bekommen


----------



## snoekbaars (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Ööööii!!

 Wer sprach von Fliegenruten im Allgemeinen??
 Also wir können uns ja auf Fliegenruten für Meerforellen konzentrieren, oder aber Fliegenruten auf/für alles im Fliegenfischen-Forum.

 Wenn dies, dann bitte ich um zusätzliche Angabe wofür diese spezielle Ruten/Rollen/Leinenkombination eingesetzt wird und warum... sonst können wir uns gleich auf die Links auf die Herstellerseiten beschränken. Nackte  Daten können wir uns schenken. Ein wenig Praxiserfahrung sollte schon einfliessen.

 Dann mache ich mir die Arbeit auch gerne, wenn ich Anfang August wieder da bin ... wird mir dann nicht so langweilig in der Sommerpause hier in Berlin.

 Also ... FF- oder BB-Forum?!?


----------



## marioschreiber (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Na gut : Mefo !

Hast recht, wird auch übersichtlicher! Jeder weiss dann wöfür ! Zur Not, bei Bedarf können Zanderfischer, Hechtangler u.s.w. ja eine eigene Lister machen


----------



## snoekbaars (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Konsens!!

  Also wie gesagt ... ich hab jetzt für 2 Wochen Urlaub und heute, am letzten Arbeitstag, noch ein wenig was zu tun.
  Montag Mittag, 2.8. werde ich die Liste aufstellen und bei Bedarf weiter pflegen.


----------



## Truttafriend (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Klasse Einsatz Ralph. Ist aber wirklich viel Arbeit. Mario hat echt zu tun mit der Spinnfraktion im Mefoforum.


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Na dann will ich auchmal mein "Senf" dazugeben...

Rute: Fenwick HMXF 9'0" #8

Rolle System 2, Klasse 8/9

Schnur Lee Wulff Bass-Taper #9


Bin nur leider völlig aus der Übung


----------



## snoekbaars (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

@Timsen

 Och ich denke mal, so schlimm wird's nicht werden.
 Sooo viele MeFo-Peitscher sind wir dann ja doch nicht.
 Ganz zu Beginn ist's sicher Einiges, und dann vielleicht alle paar Tage mal der Eine oder Andere Nachzügler. Bin ja hier auf Arbeit!! :q

 Dann macht's mal gut, wenn wir uns zwischendurch (evtl. Internet-Cafe) nicht zufällig mal "sehen" sollten ... bis in dicke 2 Wochen!!

 P.S.: Wo hast Du eigentlich Deinen Frankreich-Trip hin gepostet?

 Ralph


----------



## gofishing (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Klasse Idee !!!

Rute     : LOOP Black Line    12´4     2-Hand   #8/9   3 Teile
Rolle     : Scierra XDA 911
Schnur  : Loop Schußkopf I/F/S #9 
               mit 32gerRunningline           
               und 50lbs gel spun Backing

"Nicht umbedingt für den Rucksack geeignet"
Bleibt aber auch immer im Bus liegen.

Rute    : (gerade verkauft) Silver Label #8 Tip Flex 9.5 
             4 Teile
Rolle    : Vision Extreme 79
Schnur : Loop Schußkopf #9
              mit 32 Runningline
              30lbs Backing


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Dorschdiggler (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*



			
				Ralph schrieb:
			
		

> Sooo viele MeFo-Peitscher sind wir dann ja doch nicht.


....wenn Du Dich da man nicht all zu sehr irrst  :q  :q  :q   

Rute : Greys GRX #7/8   9,6 Fuss

Rolle : Greys GRX #7/8    +  Okuma Airstream 7/9

Schnur : Scierra PPT WF8F      /      Lee Wulff Bass Taper BA8F und BA9F
            Greys WF8F rocket Taper     /     Fenwick Steelhead WF9F/S


----------



## Blauortsand (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Rute: T+T Horizon 7er
Rolle:  Backwinder
Schnur: Guideline Pounch 7WF Floating


----------



## Fxndlxng (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Gute Idee!

Rute:       Vision Extreme Saltwater VXS; 3 teilig, 9', #8
Rolle:       Vision Extreme 7-9
Schnur:    Guideline Pounch WF-8-F (floating)

...und Jungs, schreibt doch noch floating, intermediate, sinking... dann is it auch vollständig.


----------



## Truttafriend (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Für die Nichtkryptomanen:


WF steht für eine Keulenschnur (weight forward)
8 steht für die AFTMA Klasse
F steht für Floating (schwimmend)
S steht für sinking (sinkend)
ST steht für sinktip (schwimmende runningline mit sinkender Spitze oder         sinkender Keule)
I steht für intermediate (schwebend, da Dichte annähernd 1)

Kreuzungen unter den Schnüren sind möglich#h


----------



## Fxndlxng (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Ich meinte ja eigentlich nur diejenigen, die es vergessen haben aber so ist es natürlich perfekt! #6


----------



## Truttafriend (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Du hast völlig Recht. Das soll ja vorallendingen eine Datenbank für Flifi-Küstennewbies sein. Da sollte das so klar wie nur möglich beschrieben werden.

Das du das als alter Hase weisst war mir klar#h


----------



## vaddy (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

will auch!!!
rute: scierra hm2 saltwater 9'6'' #8
rolle: flylogic optimum 789
schnur: teeny longshot oder scierra XDA clear head
gerade die rute ist der hammer.
preislich einiges unter thomas & thomas, winston, orvis usw. trotzdem 400 euranten...
wer sie wirft wird aber schnell merken, dass da kaum unterschiede bestehen.
sehr leichte, schnelle rute, die ich nicht mehr her gebe.
ich denke mal was anderes, als die boardprominenz bis jetzt geschrieben hat.

gruß 
vaddy

tight lines


----------



## Truttafriend (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*



			
				vaddy schrieb:
			
		

> boardprominenz



cool...auch noch nicht gehört :g  :q


----------



## Lachskiller (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Hey ich hätte mal eine Frage, ob man nicht mal im Herbst mit ein paar Leuten Aus dem Board zusammen an die Küste fahren könnte Währe super   #v  #: 

Gruß LK


----------



## Jan701 (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Da komm ich auch mit. Und wenn wir nichts fangen gehts zum Forellenpuff mit der Fliegenpeitsche.:q :q :q 

Jan#h


----------



## Lachskiller (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Den sind wir ja schon Zwei,aber es kommen doch noch mehr Leute mit

#v Gruß
 LK

PS: JAN      *Immer hard am Fisch*


----------



## Jan701 (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Morgen gehts erstmal richtig los.#v 
Dann kommen die dicken Forellen raus!#v 
Sag mal bitte C. bescheid sie möge den Backoffen schon mal anwärmen.:q :q :q 

Jan


----------



## Ace (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Rute: Greys GRX 10´#7/8 (da soll demnächst mal was anderes, bzw. kürzeres her z.Zt. liebäugel ich mit der XP oder Xi2 aber da muss ich noch n büschen sparen - nehme gerne Anregungen oder Tipps entgegen)

Rolle: Vision Extreme 7/9

Schnur: Lee Wulf Triangel Bass Taper #9 + 150m 20lbs Airflo-Backing

Vorfach: Polyleader Scierra Salmon Expert 3,6m - Pitzenbauer Ringerl - 50cm Fluocarbon


----------



## Maddin (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Rute: G. Loomis Trilogy 10' #8

Rolle: Vision XLA 89

Schnur: Lee Wulf Triangel Bass Taper #8 27m und Backing is auch drauf  

Vorfach: Polyleader Scierra Salmon Expert 3,6m


----------



## AndreasG (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Rute: RST M1 10' #7-8

Rolle: Vosseler DC4

Schnur: Lee Wulf Triangel Bass Taper #9

Vorfach: Polyleader Scierra Salmon Expert 3,6m


----------



## Gnilftz (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Rute : Greys GRX 9'6ft #7/8
Rolle: Vision XLA 8/9 
Schnur: Lee Wulf TTBA WF8 F
Leader: Scierra Salmon Expert 3,6m u Salmon 2,7m
Gruß
Heiko#h


----------



## htp55 (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Rute: Guideline 2-Hand LPXe 12'6'', #7/8, 3-teilig
  Rolle: Orvis Battenkill Large Arbor 9/10
  Schnur:  Loop Schußkopf ST 10 F (zurechtgeschnitten auf 22 Gramm)

  oder 

  Rute: Scierra  Ti+ 10', # 7, 4-teilig
  Rolle: Waterworks ULA F3X
  Schnur: Cortland 444 WF 7 F oder Orvis Schußkopf ST 8F oder Cortland Schußkopf ST 7 I


----------



## htp55 (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> ST steht für sinktip (schwimmende runningline mit sinkender Spitze oder         sinkender Keule)


  @ Truttafriend

   Aaaaaalso, dat is ja nu nicht ganz richtig, junger Mann! Da muß ich nun doch mal ein wenig Klug*******n::q


      "ST" steht für Shooting Taper, also Schußkopf
      Sinktip Schnüre werden meines Wissens nach z.B.  "WF 7 F/S" genannt.


----------



## Schleuse (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

bin dann auch mal so frei...#h

    Rute: Sage RPL 9' #7

    Rolle: Okuma Airstream 7/9

    Schnur: Lee Wulf Bass Taper #8 F

    Vorfach: Scierra Polyleader Salmon


----------



## marioschreiber (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

@Trutta : Wo bleibt eigendlich deine Aufstellung ?
Musst dich doch nicht schämen  !


----------



## Truttafriend (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Rute: 
GLoomis GL3   10` #8
GLoomis Cross Current  10´ #8
RST Impuls  9´ #7-8
Hardy Superlight  9.6´ #7-8
Loop Blackline  9´ #7

Rolle: 
Loop Evotec 6nine
System2 89L

Schnur: 
Lee Wulf Bass Taper #9 F
Vision extreme Distance #8 F

Vorfach: Vision Polyleader Seatrout


----------



## truttadad (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Rute: 
GLoomis Nautikos 9´ #8
RST Impuls 9´ #7-8
Hardy Richard Walker 9´ #9

Rolle: System2 89L

Schnur: Lee Wulf Bass Taper #8 F

Vorfach: Vision Polyleader Seatrout


----------



## Zotti (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Rute: 
Scierra HM2 9,6` # 8 Saltwater
Vision 3 Zone 9` # 8

Rolle: 
Vosseler DC 4
System 2 78L

Schnur: 
Lee Wulf Bass Taper #9 F
Vision Extreme Distance #8 F

Vorfach: 
Vision Polyleader Seatrout


Gruß
Zotti


----------



## campbell (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Ruten:

Sage SP+  Line 6  3teilig
Sage RPL line 8 4teilig

Rollen:

Steelfin Vario 6 oder Henschel Black and Silver No.1
Schnur:
Loop oder Orvis Schußkopf
Klasse 9 geschnitten
Runnigline von Ken Sawada oder Loop

Gruß peter


----------



## vagabond82 (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Rute: Sage RPLXi bzw Coastmaster 9ft, #8, zweiteilig
Rollen: Marryat CMR 78 und System 2 89L von Scientif Anglers
Schnur: Scientific A. Clear Wet Tip, WF-9-F/S (klare 16ft sinkende Spitze)
Dave Whitlock Bass Line von Teeny, WF-8-F
Loop Schusskopf #8, 23 gr F/Int.

Gruus Jan


----------



## snoekbaars (2. August 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Guten Morgen miteinand!!

  Bin jetzt wieder aus'm Urlaub richtig da und habe den Thread schon mal gesichtet.

  Bis jetzt scheint sich der Zuspruch aber noch in Grenzen zu halten. Naja ... ist ja auch noch Urlaubszeit.

  Ab und zu "hochposten" hilft ja vielleicht auch ...  ... gelle, Timsen?!?

 Heute hab ich hier im Dienst zwar noch so Einiges zu erledigen, wie das ja immer so ist, aber ich bin mehr als guter Dinge heute Nachmittag die Übersicht zumindest beginnen zu können. Wenn nicht schon heute, so werde ich spätestens morgen im Laufe des Tages vorläufigen Vollzug melden können.

 Kann ich auch mein Gerät, soweit vorhanden, mit dem ich BEABSICHTIGE MeFos zu zanken, schon mal mit hinein schreiben, oder zählt nur Solches, welches sich unzweifelhaft bewährt hat?

  Anyway ... frohes Schaffen soweit noch und bis später im gleichen Theater!!

  Ralph


----------



## Blauortsand (2. August 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*



> oder zählt nur Solches, welches sich unzweifelhaft bewährt hat?



Ne würde ich nicht sagen! Hatte letztes Jahr beim Horniangeln ne 50er auf der 4er Fliegenpeitsche dass sollte aber nicht unbedingt in die Gerätempfehlungen für Mefo!!!


----------



## snoekbaars (2. August 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

@Jelle:
 Genau ...
 Du warst damit ja auch auf Hecht.

 Ich pflichte Dir bei!


----------



## snoekbaars (2. August 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

SO!!

 Liste ist soweit drin!!

 Alle mal gucken ob ich mich irgendwo verschrieben hab.

 Konstruktive Kommentare sind absolut erwünscht!!

 Bis später!!!

 Ralph


----------



## htp55 (2. August 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Habe nochmal sehr tief in die Haushaltskasse gegriffen und mir heute meinen Mefo-1-Handruten-Traum, eine

   Sage XP 790 2-teilig :l

   bestellt.


----------



## snoekbaars (3. August 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Moin!
 Ist drin.

 Ist für Dich der Unterschied zwischen 4teilig und 2teilig doch noch so groß?
 Warum nicht 4teilig?
 Was wolltest Du denn für ne Leine damit schmeissen ... auch den gekürzten 10er Schußkopf?

 CU
 Ralph


----------



## htp55 (3. August 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

@ snoekbaars

    Moin,
    meine Vorliebe für 2-teilige Ruten ist natürlich aus werferischer Sicht sehr subjektiv. 
    Die eindeutigen Vorteile aber sind:

    - Preis 
    - wo wenig Steckverbindungen sind, kann sich auch nur wenig lösen
    - geringeres Gewicht.

 Den Vorteil des geringeren Packmaßes spielt für mich nur eine untergeortnete Rolle, da ich mir als Familienvater sowieso keine Flugangelreisen leisten kann  und im Auto bekommt man die Ruten ja problemlos unter.

 Der 10er Schußkopf ist für diese Rute viiiiiiiiiel zu schwer. Ich schätze ein passender Schußkopp sollte um die 16 - 17 Gramm wiegen. Ein Freund von mir hat die gleiche Rute und sie orientiert sich schnurklassenmäßig eher nach unten (ne WF 6 läßt sich auch prima schmeißen) als nach oben.
    Ich werde meine Cortland 444 WF 7 nehmen und auch meinen Cortland Schußkopf  ST 7 intermediate (wenn er passt).

 Gruß nach Berlin !


----------



## jebe (6. August 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Rute Lamiglas klasse 9, 9,6 ft, 2tlg, 
  Rolle Okuma Infinity 8/9
  Line Loop WF10F

  gruss
  jebe


----------



## snoekbaars (9. August 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*



			
				jebe schrieb:
			
		

> Rute Lamiglas 9,6 ft, 2tlg,
> Rolle Okuma Infinity 8/9
> Line Loop WF10F
> 
> ...


 Klasse 8, 9 oder10, die Rute?!?


----------



## grieme (16. August 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Moin zusammen,
na denn:

Einhand:
Rute: 
Snowbee Prestige II 9'6'' #8, 4-teilig
TFO TiCr 9' #7, 3-teilig
Sage VPS 9' #6, 2-teilig für Sommerfischerei

Rolle:
CompO Reel 6/8
RT Dynadisc 6/7, 7/8

Schnur:
Scierra XDA WF-8 F/I
Teeny Standard WF-8 F
Loop LD WF-7 F
Scierra XDA WF-6 F
div. Schußköpfe

Zwohand:
Rute: Scierra HM2 12'9'' #9, 6-teilig
Rolle: RT Dynadisc 11/12
Schnur: Schußköpfe

Grüße, Andreas


----------



## grieme (16. August 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Oooops,

 #6 , war eigentlich # 6


----------



## Ace (16. August 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

@htp55

ich habe auch verstärktes Interresse an einer Sage und wollte nähmlich demnächst bei einer XP 890 2-teilig oder 4-teilig zuschlagen. Warum hast du dich für die 7´ner entschieden??? ist die 8ér evtl. etwas zu heavy ???
Was hast du bezahlt ???


----------



## snoekbaars (17. August 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Moin zusammen!!

 @grieme:
 Deine Daten sind erfasst!

 @ace & @all:
 Wo Du nun schon davon anfängst.
 Ich habe beim Händler meines Vertrauens zwischenzeitlich eine sage xi2 #8 probegeworfen. Ich bin schlicht von den Socken.
 Da ich dort möglicherweise gute Zahlungskonditionen haben werde bin ich gaaanz kurz davor mir so einen Traum von einer Rute zuzulegen.
 Hast Du die schon mal geworfen?
 Kennst Du Dich ein wenig aus mit Sage-Ruten?
 Ich hatte dort "nur" eine normale cortland 8er WF oder ne Longbelly geworfen.
 Als Leine hatte ich mir ne PounchPro ausgeguckt. Die Leine werde ich schwerlich erst probewerfen können. Wer würde die 8er, wer ne 9er nehmen?


----------



## marioschreiber (17. August 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Da ich die Rute nicht kenne kann ich dir zur schnurwahl nichts genaues sagen. 
Nur so als Anhaltspunkt: Ich habe vorher eine "LeeWulff Triangle Bassline" der klasse 10 (!) auf meiner #8er T&T gefischt. Bei der PounchPro bin ich auf eine #8 zurück. 
Eine 7er lies sich auch noch relativ gut werfen. Ich denke eine 10er würde sie nicht vertragen


----------



## Chrissi (17. August 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Also ich hab eine Sage 890-4 XP und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Die Rolle ist ne Lamson Velocity.


----------



## Ace (17. August 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

@Snoekbaars

da ich mich schon länger mit dem Tema "neue Fliegenrute" auseinandersetze habe ich mittlerweile so einige Modelle geworfen. 
Hier sagt mir Sage besonders wegen seiner sehr schlanken Blanks & Griffe zu. Auch habe ich mir sagen lassen das der Service der beste im Fliegenrutensektor sein soll. 
Finde ich schon wichtig bei einem Produkt in dieser Preisklasse.

geworfen habe ich die:

890-4 TCR - ist extrem schnell, verlangt sehr saubere Stops und 100 % Konzentration...nix für mich

890-4 Xi2 - kennste ja selber, hab noch keinen schöneren Blank gesehen...ist mir allerdings noch ein bisschen zu schnell und zu hart.

890-4 XP - Mein Favourit weil für mich den besten Kompromis zwischen Schnelligkeit, Wurfvergnügen & Preis. 

Ebenso gefällt mir die alte Serie der Xi2 die RPLXi(ich glaube Boardie TorF21 fischt sie) bei E-Bay sind momentan 2 drinnen in #8
Ich finde sie vom werfen her noch etwas angenehmer als die Xi2.

Mit in meiner Auswahl stehen die Winston Ibis in #8 und die Guideline XTS...die sind aber beide wieder etwas schwachbrüstig und machen dann mit einer zwangsweise leichteren Schnur evtl. bei Wind Probleme.

Zu den Schnüren:
ich Fische auch die Lee Wulf Bass Taper und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit. Sie lässt sich für die enorm kurze Keule aber noch recht sauber werfen, und hat den Riesenvorteil das man eben sehr wenig Leerwürfe braucht. Die PounchPro mag ich persönlich garnicht...eine reine "Ballerschnur". Die High Water von Guideline ist eine tolle Longbelly Schnur die ich mehrfach im Flifi-Kurs geworfen habe. Interressieren würde mich auch die neue TriCast von Guideline die ich aber bisher noch nicht werfen konnte.

So...voll festgesabbelt jetzt hier...peinlich.

@Chrissi
Welche Schnur fischt du auf der 890 XP ???

Achja meine Frau sagt sie kann sich beim Schuhe kaufen schneller entscheiden als ich bei Angelgerät...muss ich mir Gedanken machen ???:q


----------



## snoekbaars (18. August 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Hallo Ace!!

 Suupervielen Dank für die ausführliche Schilderung Deiner Eindrücke.

 Ja, auch ich habe mich mittlerweile auch ganz klar auf Sage eingeschossen.
 Ich habe auch Loomis Ruten (GL3, GL4 und GLX anderer Klassen), Hardys, ne Powell, Scott und ne Scierra XDA Zweihand. Alles wirklich gute Ruten, zumeist gebraucht oder als günstige Gelegenheit (z.B. als Dürkop Loomis abstieß) gekauft.

 Für mich ist eines klar ... die Rute soll auf keinen Fall länger als 9' und auf jeden Fall mindestens 4teilig sein.
 Daher allein fallen u.a. die Ruten bei iihh-bäh schon mal raus, auch wenn die RPLXi wirklich gut sind, und der Preis sicher angemessen. Die eine ist glaub ich sogar noch ganz neu und ungefischt.

 Zudem habe ich festgestellt, dass ich zwar auch weniger harte Ruten zu schätzen weiss, aber WENN's um pure Wurfweite geht, und beim MeFo, und oft auch beim Hechtfischen, was die zweite Verwendung der Rute wäre, geht es m.E. darum, und sei es nur um mehr Fläche abzudecken, DANN liegt meinem Stil einfach eine knallig harte Rute einfach am besten.
 Die TCR erfordert auch für mein Empfinden zu hohe Präzision und damit Konzentration beim Timing. Es geht ohne Gleichen raus wie sau ... aber 4-5-6 Stunden würde ich diese Rute bei aller Leichtigkeit nicht werfen wollen. Die Xi2 ist für mich ungleich verzeihender. Da konnte ich ganz lässig und ohne mich anstrengen zu müssen ... bei WIND (ich hatte Glück, auf der Wiese an dem Tag) ... die Leine mit dosiertem Doppelzug ins Backing knallen lassen.
 Unglaublich. Entweder ist die Rute einfach nur geil (passend für meine Art zu werfen) oder ich hatte zwischenzeitlich plötzlich das Werfen neu erfunden.

 Aber wo Du es sagst ... die korrespondierende XP werde ich auch NOCHmal werfen.:q

 PounchPro ... Ballerschnur .... genau das habe ich damit vor. Oder kommt es groß auf einen delikaten Service an, beim MeFo-Fischen?

 Heissen Dank nochmal!!!!


 Ralph


----------



## marioschreiber (18. August 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*



> ... die Rute soll auf keinen Fall länger als 9' und auf jeden Fall mindestens 4teilig sein.





> Zudem habe ich festgestellt, dass ich zwar auch weniger harte Ruten zu schätzen weiss, aber WENN's um pure Wurfweite geht, und beim MeFo, und oft auch beim Hechtfischen, was die zweite Verwendung der Rute wäre, geht es m.E. darum, und sei es nur um mehr Fläche abzudecken, DANN liegt meinem Stil einfach eine knallig harte Rute einfach am besten.


Schade das du sowei weg wohnst ! 
Es kommt mir irgendwie vor als wenn du über meine Thomas&Thomas Horizon schreibst 
Solltest du irgendwo die Möglichkeit finden diese zu werfen.....ich glaube das ist was du suchst


----------



## htp55 (18. August 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*



			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe auch verstärktes Interresse an einer Sage und wollte nähmlich demnächst bei einer XP 890 2-teilig oder 4-teilig zuschlagen. Warum hast du dich für die 7´ner entschieden??? ist die 8ér evtl. etwas zu heavy ???
> Was hast du bezahlt ???


 @ Ace
 Also, ich habe mich für 'ne 7er entschieden, weil ich auf der Suche nach einer Allround-Streamerrute war, mit der ich eigentlich alle Gewässer (Teich, Talsperre, Fluß; im Notfall auch mal 'nen dicken Hecht-Bunny) befischen kann und ich außerdem auch schon eine 8er-Rute (Orvis-Trident TL) mein eigen nennen darf (sie ist nur letztens leider durchgebrochen und z.Z. zur Überprüfung bei Orvis. Ich hoffe sie können sie reparieren und bieten mir nicht als Ausgleich eine der neueren TLS an [taugen wohl nicht so viel]).
 Für's MeFo-angeln ist die XP eigentlich gar nicht gedacht (siehe oben: ich nehme eine leichte Guideline 2-Hand & 'ne 10 ft. Scierra Ti+)

   Ich habe sie mittlerweile ein paar Mal gefischt und die Rute ist echt der HAMMER #6:k#v. Ich habe eine WF 7 F und eine WF 6 S probiert und beide laufen astrein. Eine 8er-Schnur würde ich der Rute aber wohl nicht zumuten.

     Die Bezugsquelle schicke ich Dir per PN.


----------



## htp55 (19. August 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

@ Ace

 Ach ja, mein Kumpel fischt die XP 790 auch an der Küste und ist sehr zufrieden.


----------



## snoekbaars (19. August 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Moinsen zusammen!!

   @mario
 Ja ... allerdings ist es mehr als schade. Ich würde Einiges dafür geben an der Waterkant zu leben. Auf mein Altenteil hab ich mich mit meiner Lebensgefährtin schon verständigt, dass wir uns am Meer zur Ruhe setzen ... ist aber ein eigenes Thema.

 Leider bekomme ich nirgendwo mehr eine T&T Horizon neu zu kaufen. Nicht mal Brinkoff hat mehr Welche. Hab angerufen ... man empfiehlt jetzt eine Vector. Ist selbst mir, der eine xi2 zu kaufen beabsichtigt, mit ca. 750 Teuronen zu "teuer". Gibt's auch vierteilige T+T HS 908S ? Sach mir, wo es in Berlin/Brandenburg eine Gebrauchte zu kaufen gibt, und ich werfe und kaufe sie möglicher Weise.

   Mal werfen vorher sollte schon sein.
 Zuletzt war eine bei eBay drin, die ich auch preislich hätte ersteigern können (Zuschlag war ca. €187,00), aber die war zweiteilig.

 Nur leider bin ich in Deutschland nicht besonders mobil und benötige bestimmte lebensgefährtinnenfreundliche Zahlungsmodalitäten. 

 Es scheint so, dass man eine PounchPro in der vom RuetnHersteller angegebenen Schnurklasse nehmen sollte. Wenn die Rute dann auch gut eine 9er Bassline (ich hab da noch eine 3 mal geworfene Wulf TT 9er SWMC rumliegen) werfen kann, bin ich sicher auch für etwas stärkeren Wind oder den gelegentlichen dicken Hechtbunny daheim gerüstet. Wär ja schade, wenn das gute Stück, sei es eine Sage oder T&T, nur im Urlaub an der Küste zum Einsatz käme.

   Ach Menno ... logisch ist Schuhe kaufen viel einfacher!!!
   :g

   CU all
   Ralph


----------



## Ace (19. August 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

@htp55
Danke für deine Super Tipps ... insbesondere für die Mail#6

@Snoekbaars
Bei mir sieht es ähnlich aus 9 Fuss sind das Maximum an Länge und eine reine #8 sollte es sein. Ob 2/3- oder 4-teilig ist mir eigentlich Wurscht da ich eh tierische Flugangst habe und lieber mit dem Auto verreise.  

Ich habe beim TDM mal die Vector von Boardie "Mefo" geworfen...ein absolutes Sahneteil leider sind das wirklich alles Preisklassen in der man sich vieles mehrfach überlegt. Aber auch eine gute Sage ist ja neu nicht unter 600€ zu bekommen...es sei den du bekommst irgendwo Sonderkonditionen.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (19. August 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*



> PounchPro ... Ballerschnur ....


  ;+  ;+ 
Habe ich eigentlich nicht so empfunden..... Lag aber vielleicht an Marios "Knüppel" .... sorry Mario.... Mein Teil ist da etwas gefühlvoller  
Die Bass-Taper knallt da für mein Empfinden etwas mehr.... Noch besser kommt aber die Hywell-Morgan..... Die in Verbindung mit der Rute von Torf21..... Wahnsinn .....


----------



## Truttafriend (20. August 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> ;+  ;+
> Habe ich eigentlich nicht so empfunden..... Lag aber vielleicht an Marios "Knüppel" .... sorry Mario.... Mein Teil ist da etwas gefühlvoller





Taaaaaatüüüüüütaaaataaaaaaaa


schon gepetzt :q


----------



## wodibo (20. August 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Klasse Trutta #6 #v

*Ich liebe Denunzianten!!!*


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. August 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*



			
				Tim schrieb:
			
		

> schon gepetzt


  :e  :e  :e 
Immer bei mir.... hast Du was gegen mich ??
Und ich dachte doch allen Ernstes, dass es gar keine BFF mehr gibt  ;+


----------



## marioschreiber (20. August 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Tja Vossi, zu früh gefreut ! 
Schau mal HIER !


----------



## Ace (6. September 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Bei mir hat sich eine G.Loomis GL3 in 9´und #8 dazugesellt.


----------



## Truttafriend (6. September 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

und die wird am 18. mit einem Bierchen begrüßt #6 


Endgeill Mathias  :z


----------



## htp55 (6. September 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*



			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir hat sich eine G.Loomis GL3 in 9´und #8 dazugesellt.


 Herz, was willst Du mehr ?!


----------



## snoekbaars (13. September 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Moin!!

  @Ace:
  Iss drin ... sorry, hatte Sitzungswoche.

  @all:
  Ist'n schönes Rütchen ... habe ich als 7er und damals meinen ersten Hecht mit gefangen.
  Werde ich als Leichtwindrute mit der 7er BassTaper auch mitnehmen.

  CU all sometime

  Ralph


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. September 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

...so auch von mir etwas neues in Sachen *Fliegen*rute .....
..schlendere so verträumt bei meinem Gerätehändler umher, weil ich noch ein paar Loops und Polyleader brauchte....was sticht da in mein Auge...ein Rutenständer <- das ist so ein Teil, wo *Angel*ruten senkrecht drin gelagert werden und der interessierte Kunde mal schauen kann - mit Fliegenruten zu reduzierten Preisen. Auf meine Frage wieso denn diese Tiefstpreise, erhielt ich zur Antwort:"was mehr als dreimal in der Inventur war, muss raus...egal wie".....
Tja...und da stand ich nun.... Eine Vision HDG  9' #7/8 in der Hand.....hmmm....aber bei 49,- Euronen gab's kein Halten mehr.... hätte ich mehr Kohle dabei gehabt, dann hätte ich die schnuckelige Sage in Klasse 4 für 59,- Tacken auch noch eingesackt...oder die 5er von Scierra....oder die 2Hand für 99,- ......da ich aber nur "Kleingetackle" kaufen wollte, hatte ich an der Kasse mit 85,- Euro schon wieder zuviel im Korb


----------



## Truttafriend (24. September 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Sauber Vossi  #6 
Geiles Schnäppchen.

Bin schon gespannt die zu wedeln. Im Dezember ist wieder ein Bindetreff.
MIT DIR  und deiner neuen Vision.


----------



## Ace (24. September 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Sauber Vossi#6

Die Rute muss ich unbedingt mal probewerfen |wavey:
klasse Schnäppchen


----------



## snoekbaars (28. September 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Moin!

 @Dorschdiggler:
 ich setzte mal voraus, dass Du mit der Vision HDG auf MeFo peitschen wirst, und nehme sie also in die Liste auf.
 Sauberes Schnäppchen, übrigens.

 Viel feistes Silber allen hier!!
 Ralph


----------



## Dorschdiggler (28. September 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*



			
				Ralph schrieb:
			
		

> dass Du mit der Vision HDG auf MeFo peitschen wirst


  ...sonst hätte ich das nicht hier reingeschrieben  :q


----------



## snoekbaars (29. September 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Alles klar!!

 Wollte schon mal alle hier tschüß bis 18./19. Oktober sagen. Hab bis zum WE arg viel Dienst. Dann die Woche Dänemark, danach ne Woche Rheinland.
 Vielleicht sieht man sich ja vom 3.-8. an der Küste.

 Bis dahin!!
 Ralph


----------



## Gnilftz (29. September 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*



			
				snoekbaars schrieb:
			
		

> Alles klar!!
> 
> Wollte schon mal alle hier tschüß bis 18./19. Oktober sagen. Hab bis zum WE arg viel Dienst. Dann die Woche Dänemark, danach ne Woche Rheinland.
> Vielleicht sieht man sich ja vom 3.-8. an der Küste.
> ...



Dann mal tight lines!!!  #6 
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## snoekbaars (29. September 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Dann mal tight lines!!!  #6
> Gruß
> Heiko #h


 Schankedön!
 ... uuund bin wech!!


----------



## Gnilftz (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Moinsen,
bei ist ne neue Schnur dazu gekommen.
Scierra Hywel Morgen EDP WF8F.
Greetz
Heiko #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> * bei ist ne neue Schnur dazu gekommen.
> Scierra Hywel Morgen EDP WF8F. *



....klar....hab ich seit vier Wochen ja auch....voll vergessen .|kopfkrat.. Danke Heiko


----------



## Rednaz (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Psst!#t Hey..|wavey: 
Kann mir jemand von Euch mal einen seiner Schnäppchendealer per PM zukommen lassen?
Dorschdiggler..wo schleichst Du so rum?....

Ich möchte auch so lecker Fliegenrute haben...#c


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*



			
				Rednaz schrieb:
			
		

> *Dorschdiggler..wo schleichst Du so rum?....*


 ;+..... wie jetzt ;+ .. rumschleichen ;+
Ich schleiche überall und nirgends |supergri


----------



## Rednaz (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> ...so auch von mir etwas neues in Sachen *Fliegen*rute .....
> ..schlendere so verträumt bei meinem Gerätehändler umher...


Darum ging`s! Schön vergessen?...Nagut...dann eben schlendern und nict "schleichen"..es ging um die Peitschenschnäppchen!:m


----------



## Gnilftz (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*



			
				Rednaz schrieb:
			
		

> Darum ging`s! Schön vergessen?...Nagut...dann eben schlendern und nict "schleichen"..es ging um die Peitschenschnäppchen!:m



Dat war n örtlicher Händler in Lübeck, der vor der Inventur n paar ältere Ruten rausschmeißt... die werden wohl schon alle weg sein.  #c 

Greetz
Heiko #h


----------



## Rausreißer (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Joh Mittagspause, endlich,

@snoekbaars, danke schön für die Arbeit, schöner Thread hier #6 

Nun aber der sachdienliche Hinweis zum neuen Gerät:

Grey`s GRX #7/8 9'6" 
mit Rolle Lawson Carisma Large Arbor 6-8
mit Leine Wulff BassTaper 8“
und Getüddel Vision Polyleader Seatrout


Ich freue mich schon auf das nächste Tüdeltreffen im Dezember. :m 

Gernot


----------



## Rausreißer (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Ach übrigens,
kennt Ihr den Link?

FlyReelMania 

Wahnsinn was es nicht alles gibt... |supergri


----------



## mutz (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

rute: g-punkt-loomis gl3 #8 9fuss
rolle: compo 69
schnur: orvis wonderline wf-8 clear sink tip

fear no fish


----------



## Mefo (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Tolle Idee um die Sammlung zu ergänzen

Ich Fische mit vollgendem Gerät :
Rute
Thomas & Thomas Vector 9   Fuß #7
Thomas & Thomas Vector 8,6 Fuß #6 (Eigenbau)
Rolle 
3Zone
Schnur
Lee Wulff Triangle Bassline # WF8F 
Vorfach
Airflow Polyleader


----------



## Fynn_sh (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Moin

bei ganz harten Bedingungen, Spinnrute  :q 

Dann kommt eine
SAGE SP #8 9,6ft mit einer Guideline Pounch WF 8 geht die locker bis ins Backing  #h 
Für sehr gute Bedingen habe ich noch eine
SAGE XP #6 9,6ft mit einer Scierra EDP geht die auch ins Backing.

Nun suche ich noch was für die ganz harten Tage, die SP ist mir auch teilweise schon ein bischen zu weich für die Küste, wenn die Keule komplett raus ist knickt sie auch öfters mal ein  |uhoh:  Wahrscheinlich folgt noch eine XI 2 oder ne XP (geiles Teil übrigends  #6 )

Gruß
Fynn


----------



## NordlichtSG (2. November 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

rute: orvis trident tl; 9'; #8; midflex 6.5; 4teilig
rolle: orvis battenkill; large arbour; gr. V
schnur: sage performance taper wf-9f

rute: sage rplxi; 9'6''; #8; 3teilig
rolle: orvis battenkill; large arbour; gr. V
schnur: orvis wonderline intermediate clear; wf-9f


----------



## snoekbaars (8. November 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Also ... alle Nachmeldungen sind soweit aktualisiert!


 @Mefo:
 Welche Klasse hat der T+T Vector 8'6"-Eigenbau so Deiner gefühlten Meinung nach?


 @fisher-man1:
 Die Sage XP, 9'6" und die EDP ... welche Klasse? 6,7?

 Ich kann Dir die Xi2 wirklich sehr empfehlen. Mit keiner anderen Rute bekomme ich bei Wind und schweren, windfängigen Streamern engere Schlaufen und bessere Weiten hin.

 @NordlichtSG:
 Wie bist DU mit den Leinen, die Du verwendest zufrieden?
 Ist das nachvollziehbar, mit der beworbenen Wonderline-Oberfläche? Ist sie wirklih so Wonder, die Leine?
 Gleiche Frage bei der Performance-Taper:
 Schmeißt man damit tatsächlich so mühelos die Leine raus, oder ist es nur eine weitere WF-Adaption einer LongBelly/TriangleTaper?

 Tight Lines
 Ralph

*P.S.: Nach wie vor sind Erfahrungen und Kommentare zu den im Gebrauch befindlichen Geräten immer willkommen. Einen Katalog hat ja schließlich fast jeder, oder ist hier im Internet leicht einsehbar.

*T'schuldigung, dass ich so laut geworden bin.

Aber es soll ja auch eine Hilfe für Unerfahrene sein.


----------



## Fynn_sh (8. November 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Moin

das ist ne 6er  #6 

Gruß
Fynn


----------



## NordlichtSG (15. November 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*



			
				snoekbaars schrieb:
			
		

> @NordlichtSG:
> Wie bist DU mit den Leinen, die Du verwendest zufrieden?
> Ist das nachvollziehbar, mit der beworbenen Wonderline-Oberfläche? Ist sie wirklih so Wonder, die Leine?
> Gleiche Frage bei der Performance-Taper:
> Schmeißt man damit tatsächlich so mühelos die Leine raus, oder ist es nur eine weitere WF-Adaption einer LongBelly/TriangleTaper?


Moin,

ich kann natürlich nur für meine Gerätezusammenstellung sprechen. Meine Ruten sind etwas härter in der Aktion und benötigen zum Aufladen schon eine entsprechende Schnur als 'weichere' Ruten. 
Ich hatte vorher als schwimmende Variante Bass-Taper und Loop im Einsatz, muss aber sagen, dass die Sage Schnur ein Sahneteil ist. Sie fühlt sich schon klasse an und wirft sich wirklich prima. Die Keule ist nicht so ausgeprägt wie z.B. beim Bass-Taper, die Schnur ist weich und neigt keinesfalls zum Kringeln. Ein sehr guter Werfer würde den Performance-Taper mühelos ins Backing werfen.
Die Wonderline ist ebenfalls eine Rakete, auch bei wiedrigen Winden. Sehr glatte Oberfläche, neigt aber zum Kringeln. Im Sommer Strecke ich die Schnur immer im Garten in der Sonne. Habe vorher verschiedenen andere Intermediate Schnür probiert, die Orvis ist mein Favorit. Lädt die Ruten richtig gut auf und schiesst problemlos weit nach vorne.
Augenblicklich würde ich keine anderen Schnüre ausprobieren wollen ....


----------



## snoekbaars (15. November 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

@NordlichtSG:

 Heissen Dank für die Praxisinfos!!
 :q
 Dicke Fische!!
 Rallleph


----------



## Karstein (15. November 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Mal ein bisserl Arbeit für dich, Snoekbaars-Nachbar: 

Rute: Redington Redline 9,6ft #7-8 2-teilig
Rolle: Slate Large Arbor #7-9
Schnur: Scierra Hywel Morgen EDP WF8F

Rute: Redington Redline 10ft #7-8 3-teilig
Rolle: Slate Large Arbor #7-9
Schnur: Teeny T 300 #7-8

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## snoekbaars (16. November 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Karsten ...
 Deine Redingtons sind drin!


----------



## Gnilftz (16. November 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Ich mußte die Wirtschaft mal ein bißchen ankurbeln und Geld ausgeben... 

Greys of Alnwick   GRX # 6/7  9,6ft   3teilig
Schnüre dafür:
Lee Wulf BassLine # 6 u  # 7

Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Gray Ghost (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Moin
Bin neu in diesem Board. finde den Thread interessant und nenne hier auch mal mein Mefofliegengetakel, welches ich seit einigen Jahren benutze:

Rute: Sage, RPL+, 9,6 Ft. #7
Rolle:Stenzel Regent 3 LA
Schnur:selbst fest zusammengespleißt aus Loop-Runningline und einen Schußkopf
geschnitten aus einer Shakespeare Glider neutral #9, auf einer Reservespule
habe ich immer noch eine Kombi aus Loop-Runningline und Loop LCE#9

für wenig Wind habe ich noch eine Sage RPL #6,9 Ft, nehme ich aber selten

meine Rutenphilosophie, keine Rute an der Kyste schwerer als #7

Vorfächer: immer selbst zusammengetüddelt aus 4 Teilen Orvis Super Strong

ich fische seit 1988 auf Meerforelle, die obige Kombi seit 2000

Lutz


----------



## vaddy (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Ich hab heute meine neue Rolle bekommen...
Ebay USA sei dank!!!
Ist ne:

LAMSON LITESPEED 3.5 #6  :q  #6  :q 

bespult mit:

GUIDELINE POUNCH PRO WF8F


----------



## peecksens (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

damit steh ich inner ostsee:

RST M3 traveller #7/8 9'
uralte system 2 89M
loop multifloat/clear intermediate #8

hübsche jacke dazu, feddich


----------



## emka (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Rute : sage xp 896-4
Rolle : ath s1
Schnur : Guidline PounchPro # WF8F / Lee Wulff Triangle Bassline # WF8F
Vorfach : Airflow Polyleader 9ft intermediate

achso: 
bis ins backing werf ich die mit glück bei idealen bedingungen, ansonsten bleiben mit anstrengen so +- 2m flyline auf der spule und ich denke das reicht auch

und:
hab auch mal diese martin rau-kombi probiert-das teil sinkt m.e. wie ein stein

c&df
mk


----------



## peecksens (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*



			
				emka schrieb:
			
		

> (...) achso:
> bis ins backing werf ich die mit glück bei idealen bedingungen, (....)
> c&df
> mk



mmmh,is richtig: ideale bedingungen heisst für dich vom dach des einkaufszentrums hamburger strasse bis gaaaanz runter aufen bürgersteig.


*gacker*


----------



## emka (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*



			
				peecksens schrieb:
			
		

> mmmh,is richtig: ideale bedingungen heisst für dich vom dach des einkaufszentrums hamburger strasse bis gaaaanz runter aufen bürgersteig.
> 
> 
> *gacker*


genau.

und weil man da eher selten mal ne meerforelle ans band kricht-was nicht heißt, das ich das für völlig ausgeschlossen halte-bleiben eben 2m von ner 27m line auf meiner echt schicken ath s1 (für die ich übrigens zwei-in worten 2-ersatzspulen habe; garnicht zu sprechen von der s2).

das macht dann 25m mit anstrengen + vorfach + mit nicht gerade ablegen kommt man dann wohl so auf ~ 25m.

interessanterweise sind um&bei 28m die ansage die n paar dänische wurfgötter gemacht haben (im sportfiskeren) auf die frage, wie weit sie denn beim reellen fischen in der otze su durchschnittlich werfen würden.
hm, da werf ich wohl doch eher weniger weit, egal

c&df
mk


----------



## peecksens (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*



			
				emka schrieb:
			
		

> interessanterweise sind um&bei 28m die ansage die n paar dänische wurfgötter gemacht haben (im sportfiskeren) auf die frage, wie weit sie denn beim reellen fischen in der otze su durchschnittlich werfen würden.
> hm, da werf ich wohl doch eher weniger weit, egal
> 
> c&df
> mk



also ich kenn einen, von dem wird behauptet, er verkürze immer beim ablegen um die letzten möglichen 5 meter, weil ihm sonst beim fischen auf der 35m-marke zu viele fische aussteigen ... hab ich aber nur gehört, von wem hab ich vergessen. ich kann mich generell nicht so gut erinnern.

meine tatsächliche durchschnittliche weite liegt so bei .. ähm ... 20 metern? 22? ich weiss es nicht. obwohl *rechne* schusskopf 9.3 meter, dazu doppelt soviel running line, das traue ich mir durchaus zu - da reden wir aber schon über 28 meter netto, also plus rute & vorfach, und ob DAS realistisch is... hm. was machen wir denn jetzt? wir sollten das checken, so mit lügendetektor (massband) auch wenn schmeissen auf ner wiese anders is als in  der otze, aber n schwimmendes massband habich nicht.


----------



## Schillerlocke (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

rute: Sage RPL + #9 9,6 ft

rolle: Redington AL 9/10 oder Loop Traditional 2W

schnur: Guideline Pounch #9 oder Lee Wulff Triangel Taper #9

oder ( aber eher selten)

rute: Powell Signature #7/8 9,6 ft

rolle: Redington AL 7/8

schnur: Guideline Highwater #7 oder Scierra Avalange #7

Mfg Schillerlocke


----------



## snoekbaars (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Jetzt sind wir endlich wieder aktuell in der Liste.
 Schillerlocke is' drin.
 Viel um die Ohren in letzter Zeit. Sorry!


----------



## Angelmann (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Son Mist, hatte gerade alles "zu Papier gebracht"...komme auf irgendeine falsche Taste...und...flupsch alles wieder weg ;+ ...muß ich noch nen büschen üben...

2. Versuch:

Mein getackel:

Rute: LOOP Greyline 9,6 #7
Rolle LOOP Evotech 69
Schnur: LOOP Optistream WF - 7 -  F

Rute: SAGE SP 896 (9,6 # 7-8)
Rolle: LOOP Evotech 69
Schnur: Loop Köpfe #8 eingekürzt, floating, slow-intermediate und intermediate + Runningline LOOP...die grüne

Vorfach: Habe gerade die Scierra Polyleader angetüdelt, noch nicht gefischt, mal gucken ob mich das überzeugt...

Noch etwas zur LOOP Greyline: Ich weiß, dass manche die Nase rümpfen bei dem Gedanken an LOOP-Ruten: Verarbeitung? Kork? Garantie? Hoher Preis....
Habe mich trotzdem zum Kauf hinreißen lassen...Habe die Rute jetzt ein paar mal gefischt und bin völlig :l  :k 
Das beste, was ich mir für unsere Fischerei an der Küste vorstellen kann!!

TL
Angelmann


----------



## Ace (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

@Snoekbaars

Machma bei mir büdde die Guideline Pounch in #8 mit rein. hab mich heute hinreissen lassen.


----------



## snoekbaars (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

... und die letzten Neuzugänge sind mal wieder drin!
 :m


----------



## Windmaster (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Hallo |wavey: ,

Rute:
Scierra Ti+ 10ft #8 

Rolle:
Vision 3 Zone 6/9

Schnur:
Scientific Anglers 3M Windmaster WF-9 F
oder
HYWEL MORGAN EDP FLY LINE WF-8 F


----------



## snoekbaars (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Heeee ... Herr der Winde!!

  Nicht drängeln ... und drin biste!!

  |welcome:


----------



## stephan_81 (15. September 2005)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Rute:
Steelfin Trinity 9,6´ Klasse 8-9.
Rolle:
Okuma Airframe
Schnur: 
Steelfin XXD


----------



## salmohunter (22. September 2005)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> ...so auch von mir etwas neues in Sachen *Fliegen*rute .....
> ..schlendere so verträumt bei meinem Gerätehändler umher, weil ich noch ein paar Loops und Polyleader brauchte....was sticht da in mein Auge...ein Rutenständer <- das ist so ein Teil, wo *Angel*ruten senkrecht drin gelagert werden und der interessierte Kunde mal schauen kann - mit Fliegenruten zu reduzierten Preisen. Auf meine Frage wieso denn diese Tiefstpreise, erhielt ich zur Antwort:"was mehr als dreimal in der Inventur war, muss raus...egal wie".....
> Tja...und da stand ich nun.... Eine Vision HDG 9' #7/8 in der Hand.....hmmm....aber bei 49,- Euronen gab's kein Halten mehr.... hätte ich mehr Kohle dabei gehabt, dann hätte ich die schnuckelige Sage in Klasse 4 für 59,- Tacken auch noch eingesackt...oder die 5er von Scierra....oder die 2Hand für 99,- ......da ich aber nur "Kleingetackle" kaufen wollte, hatte ich an der Kasse mit 85,- Euro schon wieder zuviel im Korb


 
Boooah ey ..das sind ja Traumpreise....wo sitzt denn der Gerätehandler ?
der soll sofort seine Bude abschließen und warten bis ich komme |supergri 
Schon beim lesen versucht meine Knete ausser Tasche zu hüpfen...


----------



## gofishing (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Meine neue.:q 

Rute : Vision GTFour #8 9ft.
Rolle : Vision Extrem 79
Schnur : Guideline 8ter Pounch (nachgemessen über 33,2m#6 )


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## marioschreiber (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

332 Meter Pounch ?
Was hast du dafür gezahlt ?


----------



## gofishing (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Natürlich den Preis von einer.:m 

Gut das immer noch einer Korrektur liest. 


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Krzysztof Grzybow (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Moin alle zusammen,

Rute:T&T HS #8,9'0 schnelle
Rolle:Vosseler DC 7/8
Schnur:Guideline Pounch Pro WF8
Einsatzgebiet:Meerforelle und Seen bei starken wind


schöne Grüße
Krzysiek


----------



## snoekbaars (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Hai!!

So ... nach einigen kleinen Problemchen sind wir hier wieder UpToDate!!
Gofishing, stephan_81 und Krüschdof ... alle sind drin ... und meine Neue auch!

Mal eine Bitte an alle:
Ideal wäre, wenn in der Liste nur Euer wirklich aktuell für's MeFoFischen in Gebrauch befindliches Gerät vorkommt.
D.h. ... WENN ihr eine bestimmte Rute/Rolle oder Kombination fürs MeFoFischen ausgemustert habt und für was anderes nehmt, dann schickt mir doch bitte auch dies.

Ich möchte halt nur Datenbankleichen vorbeugen.

Denn wir haben bestimmt genug Tacklefreaks hier ... ich kenn das ja selbst ... bei denen verschwindet die eine im Schrank, während er es fortan lieber mit seiner Neuesten treibt!!

Also bis später denne

Ralph


----------



## Herling (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Moin Moin,

hier meine Lieblings-Mefo-Combo:

Rute: Greys - Platinum X, #7er, Länge 9,6 ft.
Rolle: Loop - Featherweight, 5/8
Schnur: #7 - Exori 444 SL  "Seatrout Distance"
Vorfach: 12 ft. Fluorocarbon-Vorfach (Riverge) mit 0,25-Mono-Tippet (Stroft)

Tight Lines ... Herling


----------



## snoekbaars (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Aktualisiert!!


----------



## Gnilftz (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Moin,
bei mir ist neues Mefo-Spielzeug vorhanden... 

Loomis Nauticos #7  9'
& ne
Echo Classic # 7  9'

Rolle wie gehabt
Vison XLA 8/9 mit Lee Wulff TTBA #8
Getüddel Scierra Salmon Expert 3,6m

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

...okaqy....dann auch mal meinen letzten Stand


Rute : Guideline LeCie #8 10'
Rute : Echo Classic #7 9'
Rolle : Scierra Traxion 7/9


----------



## drachel (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

als neuer boardi bin ich dann auch mal so frei:

STEELFIN Trinity kl. 6, 9 füsse
STEELFIN Vario 6/9 mit ~200m backing
STEELFIN wf6f
(dies die combi fürs badewannenwetter)

STEEFLIN Trinity #8/9, 9,6 füsse
STEELFIN Vario 8 mit ~200m backing
STEELFIN WF8F
(combi für die winde der ostsee)

SCOTT Eclipse #8, 9 füsse
Redington ML 7/8 mit ~180m backing
CORTLAND 444 SL WF8F/I
(combi für die winde der ostsee oder tieferes wasser)

SCOTT G-series #8, 9 füsse
STEELFIN Vario 10 mit ~250m backing
CORTLAND 444 WF8I
(combi für die rauhe see)

SCOTT SCLS #10, 9 füsse
STEELFIN Vario 10 mit ~250m backing
LEE WULF BASS BAG #10
(combi für den extremwind)

so, ich habe fertig......

Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

....so denn ma......

nächste Aktualisierung :q 

Rute : VISION 3ZONE SW 9' #8
Schnur : Guideline Bullet #8

P.S.: Nu ist bei mir aber ma gut :q 

Vielleicht noch ne #5 für'n Bach und 'ne Zweihand.....aber dat is'n anderes Thema #h #h #h


----------



## Rausreißer (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Moin, moin, nach Berlin.
Ralph, ich habe meine Greys nun mit einer Vosseler DC4 (aber Standart-Spule, kein LA) ausgerüstet.
Von wegen, es gibt keine deutsche Wertarbeit mehr... :m und man muss sein Geld ins Ausland schleppen...
Stimmt nicht. :k 

Gruß,
Gernot #h

PS: Die Lawson Charisma LA 6-8 ist natürlich nur noch Transportgewicht...


----------



## snoekbaars (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

|wavey: 
Ich ... öh ... habe mal wieder aktaulisiert.

Weil ... hab mal wieder reingeschaut. |rolleyes 

Bis später


----------



## mj23 (8. März 2006)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

So, hier sind meine Fischfanggeräte:

Rute: Greys GRX 9.6' 7/8
Rolle: Vision Koma 7/8
Schnur: Guideline Pounch Pro WF8F


----------



## htp55 (15. März 2006)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Na, welcher führende Rutenhersteller ist bisher in der Liste nicht vertreten gewesen ????????|kopfkrat;+

Richtig: WINSTON

Dieses konnte nicht so weiter gehen, darum habe ich für's leichte 2-Hand-Meeresangeln auf Erich B.s-Messe zugeschlagen:

Rute: Winston BIIx #7 11' 4-tlg. (Zweihandrute)
Rolle: Danielsson FW 5eight
Schnur: SH ca. 18 gr.

Meine Scierra Ti #7 10' habe ich verkloppt, bitte löschen.
Die Waterworks F3x gehört nun zur bereits aufgeführten Sage XP #7, dort könnte die Orvis-Rolle gelöscht werden.


----------



## Schleuse (11. April 2006)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Hallo Ralph,#h

ich hab mir auch was Neues zugelegt...#6

Rute: Scierra HMS V2 Scandinavian Saltwater #8/9 - 9,5' feet
Rolle: Danielsson LW 6nine
Schnur: Scierra EDP #8


----------



## snoekbaars (12. April 2006)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Moin, liebe Zunftkollegens!!#h 

Ich hebe mal eben symbolisch beide Hände und muss kund tun, dass ich mein ursprüngliches Initialposting in diesem Thread nicht mehr editieren kann.
:c 
Vor zwei-drei Wochen hab ich mal mit dem Mod drüber philosophiert, aber ändern konnte er es bis jetzt leider nicht.;+ 
Also muss die Pflege der Liste meinerseits leider bis auf Weiteres ruhen.
#c 

Das erste Posting was ich nicht mehr einpflegen konnte ist das letzte von htp55.:g 

Sorry soweit erstmal!!!

Ralph


----------



## marioschreiber (12. April 2006)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Posting kopieren und als neues Thema aufmachen !
Den Mod. fragen ob er die neue Liste oben festtackert....und fertig ! 
Hab ich damals beim "Meerforellenruten und Rollen" auch so gemacht.


----------



## Tisie (18. April 2006)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Hallo,

ich fische an der Küste hauptsächlich mit:

Rute: Loop BlueLine 9'3 / #7-8 (die alte grell-blaue ... ist aber eher 'ne 7er)
Rolle: Vision 3Zone 69
Schnur: diverse Schußköpfe von 15,7-15,8g

@Ralph: Du schreibst in der Auflistung der Schnüre zu Deiner 6er Xi2: "Guideline Ace intermediate in Klasse 7" ... sind die ACE-Schußköpfe nicht von Vision?!

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Truttafriend (18. April 2006)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Posting kopieren und als neues Thema aufmachen !
> Den Mod. fragen ob er die neue Liste oben festtackert....und fertig !
> Hab ich damals beim "Meerforellenruten und Rollen" auch so gemacht.




genau so Ralph. Ich war doch im Urlaub und konnt dir das nicht mehr mitteilen. Sorry dafür #h


----------



## vaddy (20. April 2006)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

moin ralph!

ich will auch mal aktualisieren, da bei mir noch das alte tackle steht...

scierra hm2 saltwater 9'6'' #8
mit 
lamson velocity 3,5
und
guideline pounch pro #8


vision gtfour 10' #7
mit
lamson velocity 3
und
leewulff basstaper #8
sowie
guideline tricast #7

scott scs 9' 6er
mit
flylogic flo 567
und
teeny longshot 6er


----------



## Tisie (20. April 2006)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Hi Stephan,



			
				vaddy schrieb:
			
		

> vision gtfour 10' #7


interessant! Wie gefällt Dir die Rute und wie findest Du die im Vergleich zu Deinen anderen Ruten? Warum 10'?

Ich überlege gerade, ob ich mir die GTFour Seatrout (Blank der normalen GTFour, aber anders aufgebaut) oder die GTFour Saltwater kaufe. Oder ich warte noch etwas und nehme dann die neue & schnellere Version der GTFour Saltwater ... |kopfkrat

Viele Grüße, Matthias

P.S.: Bist Du dieses Jahr wieder in Gl. Albo gewesen?


----------



## vaddy (20. April 2006)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

moin!
die 10' ist nicht ganz so straff wie die sw 9' und kommt meinem wurfstil eher entgegen. und 10', da ich lieder längere ruten fische (vorteile beim werfen, wenn du tiefer im wasser stehst...).
bis jetzt konnte ich aus beruflichen gründen nicht nach gl.aalbo.
mitte mai hole ich das aber nach...


----------



## Tisie (21. April 2006)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

Hallo Stephan

> die 10' ist nicht ganz so straff wie die sw 9'

hast Du die GTFour SW mal geworfen?

> und 10', da ich lieder längere ruten fische (vorteile
> beim werfen, wenn du tiefer im wasser stehst...).

Wirklich? Konntest Du das mal im direkten Vergleich verifizieren?

> mitte mai hole ich das aber nach...

Geht da MeeFo-mäßig noch was oder geht's dann eher auf Hornhecht?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## vaddy (21. April 2006)

*AW: MehrForellenRute*

2 x jupp

nee 3 x jupp da geht hundert pro noch was auf mefo.
da geh ich jede wette ein...

beide geworfen und mich für die 10 füsse entschieden...
hat aber nichts zu sagen...
vielleicht würdest du ja anders urteilen!


----------

